# England - the crappest team in the history of the world?



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

God that was frustrasting!

How is it possible that we can play that crap!

And it's not the managers fault. We've done this every f*cking tournament since 1996.

There is just something about the confidence level of our players that they simply can't play well unless they get a lucky break and have their confidence boosted. It's unbelievable.

What a nightmare.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

absolutely shocking


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

they are just not worth the money they make not a one of them... dis-gust-ing...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

What a pile of ****


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

brilliant.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

average players, overhyped by the media, who are made to look good by better foreign clubmates.

Shoite Shoite Shoite:rolleyes:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

lets just leave one of the most creative players for england on the bench (joe cole).

and lets not play gerrard behind rooney because heskey is so good at holding up the ball and gerrard is so effective on the left side of midfield:rolleyes:

FFS im sick of this


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Englands going home, there going home cos their sh1t


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

what was wrong with rooney it was like he was drugged, no speed or control at all, lost everything.

they kept passing to the other team.

lampard did nothing.

I would have took rooney off.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not watching it anymore... how much do they get paid and they cant even beat a bloody team like that.... shocking


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> what was wrong with rooney


He was riding Winnie Mandela last night:laugh:


----------



## alba15031 (Jun 9, 2009)

Im taking my England shirt back . Cost me 40 quid :confused1:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> He was riding Winnie Mandela last night:laugh:


Not a time for jokes.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Even I thought it was terrible and I don't even like football! mg:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Some of Capellos decisions have been unreal, SWP on instead of Milner last game, and now he takes of Lennon for SWP.

4-4-2 is stale, and i think where more suited to a 4 - 5 - 1/.

Rooney has looked lethargic since the friendlies and is due a rest IMO, Defoe and Crouch to start the next game as i feel there effective together shown at club level.

J.cole and Lennon - Wingers, Leave out Lampard to accomodate Barry and Gerrard as Lampard just hasn't done it for me.

Joe Hart should be in goal, as both James and Green have looked capable of a few clangers. And Hart had a great season for Birmingham - Capello went out his way to proove he doesn't play names. But to me he's not playing the in form players.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

**** rooney off and should have started with crouch and heskey, barry can go home as he isnt fit, Joe cole should have started and gerrard n the middle.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Two target men up front, ner mate.

and Barry was best player in the side.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> Some of Capellos decisions have been unreal, SWP on instead of Milner last game, and now he takes of Lennon for SWP.
> 
> 4-4-2 is stale, and i think where more suited to a 4 - 5 - 1/.
> 
> ...


x2 though I don't think we should have yet another keeper for the Slovenia game. I am baffled as to why he keeps picking SWP though and leaving Joe Cole out. Admittedly Cole did fvck all this season but still he needs to come on in situations like that. Rooney is getting frustrated because he doesn't get on well unless he has good players around him. He performs best for United when they play 4-5-1 with decent service from both sides from Valencia and Nani - that needs to be recreated by Lennon and Joe Cole.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> 4-4-2 is stale, and i think where more suited to a 4 - 5 - 1/.
> 
> .


Dont know man, we havnt had an established goal scorer since shearer or owen, dont think we could manage with one upfront no matter who was in attacing midfield


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Yer, wtf, why the hell would you start with Crouch and Heskey, that's retarded. The only reason Heskey is in the side is because he's a target man, with Crouch playing you don't need him, and Heskey doesn't score goals. Crouch and Defoe for me. Rooney is simply fatigued, as is Lampard for me.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

To think I sat for 95 minutes watching this with 2 kids on my lap eating fvcking prawn crackers and cheese n onion crisps, me boiling hot sweaty bollocks and wanting to vomit from the fvcking smell of crisps n crackers and the bairns feckin death breath!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

England will lose there last game for sure,much better opposition

and they will score imo,ide put them all on prosac if i were coach

cheer the w^nkers up.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

gambitbullet said:


> Dont know man, we havnt had an established goal scorer since shearer or owen, dont think we could manage with one upfront no matter who was in attacing midfield


Rooney 60 caps with 25 goals ? :|


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> Yer, wtf, why the hell would you start with Crouch and Heskey, that's retarded. The only reason Heskey is in the side is because he's a target man, with Crouch playing you don't need him, and Heskey doesn't score goals. Crouch and Defoe for me. Rooney is simply fatigued, as is Lampard for me.


Agreed, ring up capello please.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

england are just an average team made out to be something there not by the media so everyone expects more


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

they must all be on a pct i think.Inject them all with fvkin tren:cursing:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

pieball said:


> england are just an average team made out to be something there not by the media so everyone expects more


dont see why so many people expected them to do amazing personally...

its not over yet i guess


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Just let Capello get on with it..football is a strange game, often more dependant on confidence and belief than skill and fitness. All we can do is put our faith in the team and the manager and see what happens..during the world cup is NOT the time to bitch and moan.

Don't get me wrong its painful to watch but lets face it none of us could do better no matter what you think..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the ball is sh1te tho....bouncing all over the joint,hard too

control.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Team full of technically limited overrated buffoons. No intelligent off the ball movement, no retention of the ball under pressure, no guile or subtlety at all. Just a team full of basic up and down, up and at em' players like Gerrard and Lampard running things.

England will never do anything untill there is a radical overhaul of the football culture that emphasis technical ability over hoof and run after it football. Aswell as the stupid media which just creates a massive cloud of pressure over the whole team. Building them up and just waiting to get their fangs out and spit the venom.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

pieball said:


> england are just an average team made out to be something there not by the media so everyone expects more


X2 expectation is way to much, what god given right have media tv and fans have to believe that england will win cup. god i want a good run in competition but this is totally not enjoyable, just thinking last great england i really enjoyed was 1986


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

mal said:


> the ball is sh1te tho....bouncing all over the joint,hard too
> 
> control.


A bad workman and all that....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Markc said:


> A bad workman and all that....


 :lol: is there a worse team tho.....cant think of one.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Nothing to do with media hype, People see these players week in week out in the premier league - the best league in the world. Thats where the hype comes from.

I must say, where is the team from qualification


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mal said:


> :lol: is there a worse team tho.....cant think of one.


France, Spain got beat by switzerland?

Germany got beat today 1-0 by a nobody?

Brazil didnt really impress..

Argentina are weak at the back, against nobodys.

Ermmm...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> God that was frustrasting!
> 
> How is it possible that we can play that crap!
> 
> ...


are you the real dwaine chambers.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

so football just sh*te in general lol


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Roonie needs benching to wake the lazy sod up. did nothing bar give the ball away and huff like the fat bald scouse pr1ck that he is.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> France, Spain got beat by switzerland?
> 
> Germany got beat today 1-0 by a nobody?
> 
> ...


errrm what,they were like rabbits in the headlight ffs,ye those teams

got beat and did not play well,but there still on a diff planet

compared to that performance,dont ya think dudee


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

mal said:


> are you the real dwaine chambers.


are you the real jim royle ?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

What team is on a different planet to us?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BillC said:


> Roonie needs benching to wake the lazy sod up. did nothing bar give the ball away and huff like the fat bald scouse pr1ck that he is.


 :whistling:he's an evertonian int he?pml


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Baz R said:


> are you the real jim royle ?


im mike basset mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good old wayne rooney....fcking scouse pr1ck


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> What team is on a different planet to us?


you'l see come wed,sorry mate.watch the usa game,they were passing and scoring the lot.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

whats he say matE? no speakers lol


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mal said:


> you'l see come wed,sorry mate.watch the usa game,they were passing and scoring the lot.


I watched it, lol. I still can't see us not beating them mate. But if we don't we deserve to go home.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

what would we be saying if they won lol


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

did anyone see mock the week the other night?

great analogy on there between England and a crap X-factor singer, this country is full of parents telling their kids they're great singers when really they're average at best.......


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

To be fair, even though we played **** i still dont think it warrents england supporters to boo your own team!!


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

they can play a lot better than that and they have every right to b ashamed of that performance


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

We should be getting behind them at times like this - but i can understand they spent lots money etc but still


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

The England Team went to visit an orphanage in South Africa this morning

"It's so good to put a smile on the faces of people with no hope, constantly struggling and facing the impossible"

said Jamal Umboto aged 6.

:laugh:


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have seen some bad England performances in my time, but this by far was their worst made the french look gud, I blame capello he has choped and changed the team so much no one knows whats going on and whos playing with who, Lampard and gerrard might aswell have stayed in the dressing room, Rooney looked clueless and Glen Johnson what can I say I knew he was over hyped but, that was a shocking performance as right back worst Ive seen in a long time

Right lads lets get our team together and go replace them overpaid losers, who wants to play where I'll be right wing


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

teacher to class, 'What does your dad do at the the weekend?' Little boy ' Hes a dancer in a gay bar, and sometimes if the moneys right he lets punters bang his **** and cum in his gob. Teacher takes him outside 'Is that true?' 'no miss, its bollocks hes the england keeper but im too embaresssed to say'


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad I didnt watch it.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Imo what capello done to rob green for this game was bang out of order ! Greens carrear is fooked unless the wap plays him for the last group game !

Im hoping the wap is being a master taction and looking at the 2nd spot in the group ! 2 draws though aint 2 bad ! Oh yeah

And starts playing joe cole on the left !


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

We lacked a huge amount of confidence and aggression out there.

In January/February, Rooney was scoring on average 2 goals a game, then since his knock to his ankle he's never been the same. Fcukin Fergy rushing him back for the Champions League... He's still not 100% fit IMO.

Gerrard was shocking, Barry was shocking, Heskey has been our best player in both matches so far.

Don't forget though, Algeria aren't a pushover. They were only in the African Nations Cup final in January, and marginally got beat, so they're not sh1te...

We have 90 mins possibly left in the World Cup - there isn't more incentive than to trounce Slovenia to bits, which I genuinely think we'll do.


----------



## stephie34 (Dec 4, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> The England Team went to visit an orphanage in South Africa this morning
> 
> "It's so good to put a smile on the faces of people with no hope, constantly struggling and facing the impossible"
> 
> ...


lol x x


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i feel sick after that performance . what a joke

agreed about heskey , altho you know in the 18 yard box his terrible , at least his working his socks off an looks like his trying . i say drop lampard his useless in an england shirt


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Just pure fail


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Just pure fail


with a cherry on top


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant believe Tina is gonna dump Jason for that gawp who works in the butchers !!


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

i love this.some little chris cvnt keeps negging me for slaggin england:rolleyes:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

stevens said:


> i love this.some little chris cvnt keeps negging me for slaggin england:rolleyes:


loool i think thats the equivalent of being internet slapped .


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> loool i think thats the equivalent of being internet slapped .


The internet equivelant of giving someone a bitchy look

lmao


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

Dantreadz85 said:


> loool i think thats the equivalent of being internet slapped .


:lol:well he must hit like a girl then as its not gona stop me some daft neg thing.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Stevens, I will continue to punish you for insulting England :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

stevens said:


> :lol:well he must hit like a girl then as its not gona stop me some daft neg thing.


To be fair though, your last dozen post are just about you getting a boner cos england lost, yes they were sh!te last night, how have Scotland got on in their group matches :confused1:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

thing is tho mate i dont expect scotland to win.we are happy all the same and just have a beer when the game is on.england think they are gona win it which makes it so good when they are crap.im sorry but yous arent anything like yous used to be so the media.fans etc have to realise this.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

oh and last time i counted ive only posted 4 times.not a dozen:confused1:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

stevens said:


> oh and last time i counted ive only posted 4 times.not a dozen:confused1:


****ing English, can't count either :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

stevens said:


> thing is tho mate i dont expect scotland to win.we are happy all the same and just have a beer when the game is on.england think they are gona win it which makes it so good when they are crap.im sorry but yous arent anything like yous used to be so the media.fans etc have to realise this.


I agree we are well overated and the public expect too much from an average football team, but ive never got my head around why other countries from UK want us to lose so badly??

If we didnt qualify and scotland were in the world cup, theyd be the team Id be wanting to win. I wonder why we are hated so much by our neighbours??


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

stevens said:


> oh and last time i counted ive only posted 4 times.not a dozen:confused1:


youve posted in other threads about it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jealously, pure and simple. Scotland haven't achieved anything of note in sport and never will.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

heres an example


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

do you not get the Sun in scotland?


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

yeh we do and thats why i or anybody i know dont want yous to win because were fed up reading about yous as if its brazil or something.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

The England squad is full of old dogs, with 1 last World Cup in them! - this is the biggest problem IMO. We need some new fresh legs out there. Look at the other teams.

Now *how* exactly is England going to achieve this, if all the English Premier league clubs are going mental buying Foreigners - its not guna happen is it.

English fresh blood never get a chance becos the likes of Man U, Ar5enal etc are too busy spending 16million on some Spanish player - And for this reason, England (as a Team) will never be successful at any major tournament.

All English supporters need to lower their expectations. By doing this, we won't be so dissappointed.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Come home now, the dog hides from me when England play (turn up) :confused1:

Think he's scared ill take it out on him.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> Come home now, the dog hides from me when England play (turn up) :confused1:
> 
> Think he's scared ill take it out on him.


Put the boot in, at least one englishmen might get a shot on target :lol:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

b4rmy said:


> The England squad is full of old dogs, with 1 last World Cup in them! - this is the biggest problem IMO. We need some new fresh legs out there. Look at the other teams.
> 
> Now *how* exactly is England going to achieve this, if all the English Premier league clubs are going mental buying Foreigners - its not guna happen is it.
> 
> ...


Which English striker would replace Torres, Drogba?


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Absolute dog**** i am following my team in the sweep stake at work. Come on Uruguay!!!


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Which English striker would replace Torres, Drogba?


Exactly.

We will never know, and this is because:

1) English fresh blood don't get the chance - As explained in previous post (clubs are too busy spending millions on Foreigners - maybe becos they think, why waste time with the English, who knows)

or

2) English up-and-coming players do get a chance BUT they are not good enough.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

tahir said:


> lets just leave one of the most creative players for england on the bench (joe cole).
> 
> and lets not play gerrard behind rooney because heskey is so good at holding up the ball and gerrard is so effective on the left side of midfield:rolleyes:
> 
> FFS im sick of this


x2.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

england are rubbish at footy.

the only thing us english are good at is whining!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

England will never be good as long as our league is rammed full of Forgein players tbh


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

b4rmy said:


> Exactly.
> 
> We will never know, and this is because:
> 
> ...


That wouldn't solve anything. The fact is that the youth system is not good enough. As many football writers have argued kids aged 10 should not play on full sized pitches because it results in long ball crap. In addition to this maybe reduce amount of foreign players in youth academies but I'm unsure how much of a problem this is. Weakening the leagues will not help the England team. Anyway it would be illegal to restrict who the clubs can employ on the basis of nationality under EU law.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> england are rubbish at footy.
> 
> the only thing us english are good at is whining!


Intelligent comment once again ^^^


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Kezz said:


> not watching it anymore... how much do they get paid and they cant even beat a bloody team like that.... shocking


That's the reason they're so sh1t, cos of how much they get paid whether they win or lose. I bet if they decided if they played sh1t then they wouldn't get paid they'd soon play well. Overhyped sh1t, diving, wimpy bastards.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Reason is as said already they are overpaid and ****e

they should bring a salary cap into football like they have in rugby union

i unfortunately am a newcastle united fan, season we were relegated from the premiership we had micheal owen playing for us who was lazy, injured loads and when he was on pitch he didnt play for the shirt.

But why would he, he still got his 100k a week or whatever salary

I respect rugby union players so much more, they get paid a loads less and play for the shirt

unlike pussy football players


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MarcusWright said:


> Reason is as said already they are overpaid and ****e
> 
> they should bring a salary cap into football like they have in rugby union
> 
> ...


Yep, you don't see many rugby players not chasing the ball and trying. Or screaming on the floor like a complete [email protected] because they got pushed.

Football players are wimps, end of.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

why dont you lot on here who have nothing constructive or supportive to write on a keyboard from your armchairs sod off and write about something else like bodybuilding

we should back the england player/management not slate them

they need our support for gods sake


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i got asked today if i had to be one footballer who would i be. come to think of it i think i'd be heskey . if i could be that sh!t and still make the england squad id be well chuffed lol


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

WRT said:


> Yep, you don't see many rugby players not chasing the ball and trying. Or screaming on the floor like a complete [email protected] because they got pushed.
> 
> Football players are* wimps*, end of.


lol i havent heard anyone calling someone a wimp since primary school :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Got form said:


> why dont you lot on here who have nothing constructive or supportive to write on a keyboard from your armchairs sod off and write about something else like bodybuilding
> 
> we should back the england player/management not slate them
> 
> they need our support for gods sake


Surely if they did anything worth supporting they'd get it.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Got form said:


> why dont you lot on here who have nothing constructive or supportive to write on a keyboard from your armchairs sod off and write about something else like bodybuilding
> 
> we should back the england player/management not slate them
> 
> they need our support for gods sake


Because most of them know jack shiit about footy mate and just copy what the papers and thier mates are saying.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

aye that true i watched game couple days back was it was like how much of a cart wheel can i do to get a free kick

ie uraguay south africa game

are overpaid girls


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Baz R said:


> Because most of them know jack shiit about footy mate and just copy what the papers and thier mates are saying.


What's there to know, aim to get the ball into the goal:lol:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

WRT said:


> What's there to know, aim to get the ball into the goal:lol:


youve just proved my point.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Got form said:


> why dont you lot on here who have nothing constructive or supportive to write on a keyboard from your armchairs sod off and write about something else like bodybuilding
> 
> we should back the england player/management not slate them
> 
> they need our support for gods sake


They need more than support.....they need a fcuking rocket up their ar$e!!

They should be slated, that was a fcuking embarresment last night!! I've played footie at a high level and if i/we played sh!t we knew about it, so they should!

Rooney made me laugh with his comments as he was walking off, what an arrogant pr!ck, "nice to see the home fans booing, that loyal support for you!", no Wayne, thats people who pay a lot of money to watch you go missing for 2 games, sort your self out son!!! :cursing: Did he really expect fans to clap them off the pitch after that shower of sh!t performance?!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> Surely if they did anything worth supporting they'd get it.


yea they do do things worth supporting them for,like getting to africa in the first place.

its so easy for people to compare rugby players to footballers, read it and hear it all the time



Baz R said:


> Because most of them know jack shiit about footy mate and just copy what the papers and thier mates are saying.


if they were that sh*t they wouldnt be at the fvcking tournament


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Rosko said:


> They need more than support.....they need a fcuking rocket up their ar$e!!
> 
> They should be slated, that was a fcuking embarresment last night!! I've played footie at a high level and if i/we played sh!t we knew about it, so they should!
> 
> Rooney made me laugh with his comments as he was walking off, what an arrogant pr!ck, "nice to see the home fans booing, that loyal support for you!", no Wayne, thats people who pay a lot of money to watch you go missing for 2 games, sort your self out son!!! :cursing: Did he really expect fans to clap them off the pitch after that shower of sh!t performance?!!


hes not used to it at united we dont boo our players off


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Rosko said:


> They need more than support.....they need a fcuking rocket up their ar$e!!
> 
> They should be slated, that was a fcuking embarresment last night!! I've played footie at a high level and if i/we played sh!t we knew about it, so they should!
> 
> Rooney made me laugh with his comments as he was walking off, what an arrogant pr!ck, "nice to see the home fans booing, that loyal support for you!", no Wayne, thats people who pay a lot of money to watch you go missing for 2 games, sort your self out son!!! :cursing: Did he really expect fans to clap them off the pitch after that shower of sh!t performance?!!


he is an arrogant ****

he aint in same league as mr shearer or gazza was at there peak

he should of kept his gob shut stupid scoucer

my mate paid 1500 quid to go see first two games and is fuming


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

m14rky said:


> hes not used to it at united we dont boo our players off


We Chelsea fans do that for ya!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Got form said:


> yea they do do things worth supporting them for,like getting to africa in the first place.


Fvcking hell, poor guys. Getting paid a sh1t load of money to kick a ball and play for their country. Nobody forced them.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

MarcusWright said:


> he aint in same league as mr shearer or gazza was at there peak
> 
> my mate paid 1500 quid to go see first two games and is fuming


I was pi$$ed off that i went to the pub to watch them, i'd be exploding if i'd paid that to go over there!!!!

If only Shearer and Gazza were there...........

Beckham showed more passion on the bench than any of the players did!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rosko said:


> They need more than support.....they need a fcuking rocket up their ar$e!!
> 
> They should be slated, that was a fcuking embarresment last night!! I've played footie at a high level and if i/we played sh!t we knew about it, so they should!
> 
> Rooney made me laugh with his comments as he was walking off, what an arrogant pr!ck, "nice to see the home fans booing, that loyal support for you!", no Wayne, thats people who pay a lot of money to watch you go missing for 2 games, sort your self out son!!! :cursing: Did he really expect fans to clap them off the pitch after that shower of sh!t performance?!!


ffs mate, everyones played football at a fvcking high level. if you have played football then you will know very well the feeling those players would of been felling in the dressing room, after geting booed off at a world cup by fans who 6 months ago thought the sun shone out of 23 ****'s after a very succesful qualifiying campain.

they havent asked the fans to give up jobs, take out second mortages etc to go, thats up to the individual.

can you honestly say that it was a lack of passion?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

thats why beckham there mate. he'll always have the passion, just a shame about his injury


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> Fvcking hell, poor guys. Getting paid a sh1t load of money to kick a ball and play for their country. Nobody forced them.


what has that, what you wrote, got to do with supporting them?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

exactly mr beckham had passion

lampard seemed to just wanna **** it from distance (glory hunting)

lennon kept drifting left and right and did sweet fa

barry and james were solid

gerrard looked a man possessed first game but capello howay he aint a left winger


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

blame capello for picking heskey and keeping joe cole on the bench dunno why they renegotiated his contract before world cup if we bomb out i would wanna be ripping that up 5million a year


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Pants. I sold my x 2 England tops before they went to South Africa. Good timing I think


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Got form said:


> ffs mate, everyones played football at a fvcking high level. if you have played football then you will know very well the feeling those players would of been felling in the dressing room, after geting booed off at a world cup by fans who 6 months ago thought the sun shone out of 23 ****'s after a very succesful qualifiying campain.
> 
> they havent asked the fans to give up jobs, take out second mortages etc to go, thats up to the individual.
> 
> can you honestly say that it was a lack of passion?


Everyones played football at a fvucking high level? Really? I don't think so mate! :confused1:

Yes the players will have been feeling bad, but so were the fans, so are they not allowed to show that? Do you think the players should have been given a round of applause at the final whistle?!! NO WAY!

As for saying they havn't asked the fans to give up jobs or take out second mortgtages, how ungrateful is that? The fans pay there fcuking wages week in week out and keep them in the pampered life they lead and have forked out big money to go and support their country!

Can i honestly say that it was a lack of passion? I never said those words, but now you mention it yes, a complete lack of passion!!

Name me one player that played with it!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

m14rky said:


> blame capello for picking heskey and keeping joe cole on the bench dunno why they renegotiated his contract before world cup if we bomb out i would wanna be ripping that up 5million a year


its exactly what happened with sven and the fa ended up paying him 6million i think to fvck off

if we are coming home on thurday morning then i reckon because of language barrier alone they will fvck him off and id bet 1kg tub of mono that harry R will be asked to fill the hot seat which i personally would love to see


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Fragjuice said:


> Pants. I sold my x 2 England tops before they went to South Africa. Good timing I think


I have an email address that I was planning to sell after the world cup and hoping to make some money if they won, looks like I won't be now:lol:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Got form said:


> its exactly what happened with sven and the fa ended up paying him 6million i think to fvck off
> 
> if we are coming home on thurday morning then i reckon because of language barrier alone they will fvck him off and id bet 1kg tub of mono that harry R will be asked to fill the hot seat which i personally would love to see


we pay by far the most for our managers and for what?they should only get 2 year contracts see how we get on in euros/world cup if good then sign up again if not dont renew save loads in compensation.i like harry BUT heard him on talksport the other day naming his team he would play and he had gerrard on the left same mistakes square pegs in round holes all this to accomadate gerrard and lamps one should be dropped and joe cole goes on left or if u wanna play both gerrard in behind rooney


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

what level have you played at rosko and who for ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Everyones played football at a fvucking high level? Really? I don't think so mate! :confused1:
> 
> Yes the players will have been feeling bad, but so were the fans, so are they not allowed to show that? Do you think the players should have been given a round of applause at the final whistle?!! NO WAY!
> 
> ...


mate ive never met anyone or read anyones post anywhere when it comes to playing football years ago and they have said that they played football at a dyer/normal level.

i play football, its a decent standard certainely not the best but i can kick a ball and i know how i feel after the game if we lose or were ****, especially if ive had a ****e game like wayne rooney did last night.

he knows how good he is but to play so poor must of frustrated the hell out of him.

i know you never wrote about lack of passion,but i think every player had passion, but for whatever reason it isnt working as they are frightened to bits.

as for the fans in my personal opinion i think they have the right to boo, definately. but the players have the right to feel and say what rooney did.

i mean come on he could of said a hell of a lot worse dont you think?

im going to look forward to reading this thread after wednesday if we win and progress, that is if its still live


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

m14rky said:


> we pay by far the most for our managers and for what?they should only get 2 year contracts see how we get on in euros/world cup if good then sign up again if not dont renew save loads in compensation.i like harry BUT heard him on talksport the other day naming his team he would play and he had gerrard on the left same mistakes square pegs in round holes all this to accomadate gerrard and lamps one should be dropped and joe cole goes on left or if u wanna play both gerrard in behind rooney


mate i have read what you wrote BUT i listen to that station with a passion (geek yes) and harry did not say that, what he said and has been saying for as long as he has been on the talksport team is if he is going 442 then he should play with crouch and rooney and gerard on the left, with barry and lampard in the middle.

BUT he said he WOULD play gerard in the middle or just of rooney with barry and lampard, joe cole on the left and lennon on right with rooney up front on his own

pretty much what 99.9% of people are saying


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Got form said:


> mate ive never met anyone or read anyones post anywhere when it comes to playing football years ago and they have said that they played football at a dyer/normal level.
> 
> i play football, its a decent standard certainely not the best but i can kick a ball and i know how i feel after the game if we lose or were ****, especially if ive had a ****e game like wayne rooney did last night.


So not everyone has played at a high level then!!! I mentioned it in respect to having fans boo you, not in respect of how you as a player feel.



Baz R said:


> what level have you played at rosko and who for ?


Was at Millwall as a boy, had England Schoolboy trials at college, left college and had trial with Fulham when in 2nd division and had a few reserve games there, then semi pro stuff in Ryman League, Hayes, Epsom & Ewell & Carshalton.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

There'll be loads of england polos/shorts reduced down to a quid next week in the shops if anyone needs some new clothing :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Was at Millwall as a boy, had England Schoolboy trials at college, left college and had trial with Fulham when in 2nd division and had a few reserve games there, then semi pro stuff in Ryman League, Hayes, Epsom & Ewell & Carshalton.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Got form said:


> not quite as good a standard as me then but close


You must be sh!t hot then coz i'm mustard mate!!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rosko said:


> You must be sh!t hot then coz i'm mustard mate!!!!


 :beer:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Listen people...I'm Scottish, patriotic and would love a Saltire and Lion Rampant to fly on every public building in Scotland..but I'm realistic. I'm British on my passport and I am in the employ of Her Majesty. If you lot don't start rallying behind your boys...they are certain to LOSE horrifically in this World Cup. Get behind them, drive the media and the doubters and who knows what could happen....there is always a chance...even if it is one in a million, there is a chance of taking home that trophy.

Support the Team...

C'MON ENGLAND (grudgingly)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Listen people...I'm Scottish, patriotic and would love a Saltire and Lion Rampant to fly on every public building in Scotland..but I'm realistic. I'm British on my passport and I am in the employ of Her Majesty. If you lot don't start rallying behind your boys...they are certain to LOSE horrifically in this World Cup. Get behind them, drive the media and the doubters and who knows what could happen....there is always a chance...even if it is one in a million, there is a chance of taking home that trophy.
> 
> Support the Team...
> 
> C'MON ENGLAND (grudgingly)


well fvck me ive read it all now

fair play scoob(grudgingly:tongue: :thumb: )

but that is what we need,cos that is all we have got left, its do or die


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

england manager job is a no brainer. we ALL know what needs to be with selection and formation.

you dont need a 'proven' man with loads of experience, just someone with the [email protected] to make these decisions and for the players to look upto and be inspired by.

there is a reason why stuart pearce is capellos right hand man. he needs to be england manager, dont give a fck if anyone agrees or not.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

scobielad said:


> Listen people...I'm Scottish, patriotic and would love a Saltire and Lion Rampant to fly on every public building in Scotland..but I'm realistic. I'm British on my passport and I am in the employ of Her Majesty. If you lot don't start rallying behind your boys...they are certain to LOSE horrifically in this World Cup. Get behind them, drive the media and the doubters and who knows what could happen....there is always a chance...*even if it is one in a million*, there is a chance of taking home that trophy.
> 
> Support the Team...
> 
> C'MON ENGLAND (grudgingly)


....you just couldn't resist could you?!!! :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> england manager job is a no brainer. we ALL know what needs to be with selection and formation.
> 
> you dont need a 'proven' man with loads of experience, just someone with the [email protected] to make these decisions and for the players to look upto and be inspired by.
> 
> there is a reason why stuart pearce is capellos right hand man. he needs to be england manager, dont give a fck if anyone agrees or not.


id agree with that, i am a forest fan after all:thumbup1:


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got form said:


> id agree with that, i am a forest fan after all:thumbup1:


same here. i lived in nottingham for 24 years, nearly 1 year now in derby and everyday it kills me. all for the love of a good woman. :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> same here. i lived in nottingham for 24 years, nearly 1 year now in derby and everyday it kills me. all for the love of a good woman. :laugh:


oh mate fair play to ya

next season?


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got form said:


> oh mate fair play to ya
> 
> next season?


def, esp with all the [email protected] billy is getting rid of already to bring in new boys! :rockon:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> def, esp with all the [email protected] billy is getting rid of already to bring in new boys! :rockon:


i keep hearing pratley and shorey are done

then its whittingham is a shoe in

i live in oxford so only really read what on net

anything different coming out of nottm? local press etc??


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

PEARCE would defo get my vote

psycho for england

if capello dont win next game he has to go

fa are stupid for extending his contract before tounament has even began


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Im another scottish guy here... COMON ENGLANDD!!!! Get behind your team like us scottish do!! We cheer and go mental and clap even when we loose :lol: A bit of support goes along way  plus iv got a bet on england will make the semi's... i really could do with them not loosing, i could buy 2 months of protein with the winnings :lol:

Roll on wednesday! Iv got the beer in the fridge, Cars staying at the mot garage cause i wont be picking it up. England always come out fighting when they really have to or there out. Member England vs Portugal 2006? BRILIANT!!!!! Shame they cant take penalties though...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the worrying thing for me is that they looked so poor and didn't even look like they were ar5ed in the slightest until the last few minutes where we didn't even look dangerous

david beckham needs to fook off

fabio capello doesn't know his ar5e from his elbow tactics-wise

wayne rooney is a disgrace


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> the worrying thing for me is that they looked so poor and didn't even look like they were ar5ed in the slightest until the last few minutes where we didn't even look dangerous
> 
> david beckham needs to fook off
> 
> ...


Lolll how can you blame beckham? He's on the bench injured ffs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Lolll how can you blame beckham? He's on the bench injured ffs


sat on the bench with a suit on? he shouldn't be anywhere near the bench, he's just a distraction that wouldn't be guaranteed to be in the team even if fit

one thing I will say is he seemed to care a lot more then capello

so go on what is David Beckham the Advisors role at the world cup? apart from to promote himself?


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

davetherave said:


> sat on the bench with a suit on? he shouldn't be anywhere near the bench, he's just a distraction that wouldn't be guaranteed to be in the team even if fit
> 
> one thing I will say is he seemed to care a lot more then capello
> 
> so go on what is David Beckham the Advisors role at the world cup? apart from to promote himself?


he's there to distract from the quality of football being played. smoke and mirrors. very clever.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Fragjuice said:


> he's there to distract from the quality of football being played. smoke and mirrors. very clever.


 :lol: good come back :thumb:

seriously though I find it funny people seem surprised we are playing so badly, yes I thought we'd scrape a draw against the USA but I never saw a poor scraped draw against Algeria, never in a million years

one more thing I will say is that Wayne Rooney has more then likely lost himself a lot of fans, it would take me about 4 years to save up enough money to go to the world cup, and if I had done so I certainly would not be impressed at being slagged off for booing what at best was a 5hite performance

we need to bring in a similar rule to the Italians in Seria A, whilst they don't look much better we need to bring in a similar rule stating the number of non-English players required per team in order to stand half a chance


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

davetherave said:


> :lol: good come back :thumb:
> 
> seriously though I find it funny people seem surprised we are playing so badly, yes I thought we'd scrape a draw against the USA but I never saw a poor scraped draw against Algeria, never in a million years
> 
> ...


i think one of beckhams roles is a middle man for the manager and players seeing as how he was a top flight footballer, played under fabio and is fluent in italian


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

and if I had done so I certainly would not be impressed at being slagged off for booing what at best was a 5hite performance

how did he slag anyone off ffs?

your just repeating and writing whats in the media, get your own view on it dont just follow the sheep


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Heres my take on it....the buck stops with Capello.....FULL STOP.

I see a team with contempt for the manager.....no respect for some fcuking guy who doesnt even give JC even a warm up.....Gerrard is CAPTAIN and gets told play completely out of position.

Rooney prefers to play up front on his own as he as already come out and said,no excuses for the dire performance but when a manager is p1ssed up like that when even a nation of armchair fans can see clear as day its not right then...he takes full blame.

Right...lets face some other truth....IF that sh1te squad played the other night and looked to the bench for inspiration.......and MOURINHO,FERGIE was on the touch line.....do any of you think they would of played like that ????.............100% without shadow of a doubt it would of been a different matter.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Trying hard to remember when it was , 1986 I think, went down to Wembley to watch Bolton Wanderer's play bristol City in the Frieght Rover Trophy final (woohoo serious football :lol: ) and they lost 3-1. We cheered them off the pitch like they were champions. Why? Because they played their socks off. Never stopped chasing the ball for 90 minutes. Heads never went down once throughout the game.

THAT'S why people boo'ed England off. DId Rooney even get into a sweat? When the ball went too long, did the player run back to thier positions or did they dejectedly walk back in a fck it kind of way. IF a team gives their all and loses, noone slates them. Green made a mistake but I wouldn't have punished him for it, it was a mistake. We lost the game because people just aren't trying hard enough. Watched the Chile Hondou=ras game and Chile never ever stoppped chasing everything, winable or not. They were full of passion. Tht's what you expect off a team wearing their nations hopes.

If they lose despite trying their best, having a real go, then fair enough. They just aren't though are they.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

pea head said:


> Right...lets face some other truth....IF that sh1te squad played the other night and looked to the bench for inspiration.......and MOURINHO,FERGIE was on the touch line.....do any of you think they would of played like that ????.............100% without shadow of a doubt it would of been a different matter.


lol if it was fergie or mourinho on the touchline, they prob would pi.ss themselves in the thought of the bollocking theyd get from em and play their fookin hearts out like their lives depended on it:laugh:

Tbh having a strict manager is one thing with cappello, but dosnt count for much if the players dont respect you and just fear you.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I for one cant see any england fan even going to watch a friendly for a long time if we dont get a result weds.

Dead right Bill...its not about the draw as such.....if a team works the balls off TRYING to acheive something then fair play,but that was disgusting......LETS ALL PREY THATS THE WAKE UP CALL TO CAPELLO AND TEAM NOW.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Heres my take on it....the buck stops with Capello.....FULL STOP.
> 
> I see a team with contempt for the manager.....no respect for some fcuking guy who doesnt even give JC even a warm up.....Gerrard is CAPTAIN and gets told play completely out of position.
> 
> ...


good post mate. And the no1 reason why it would of been a different matter is because they both speak fluent english


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Got form said:


> and if I had done so I certainly would not be impressed at being slagged off for booing what at best was a 5hite performance
> 
> how did he slag anyone off ffs?
> 
> your just repeating and writing whats in the media, get your own view on it dont just follow the sheep


 :lol: are you Wayne Rooney? if you are you should be training not writing on here

yes, of course I'm being a sheep


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

davetherave said:


> :lol: are you Wayne Rooney? if you are you should be training not writing on here
> 
> yes, of course I'm being a sheep


baaaaaaaah!!! :thumb:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Sven, McClaren, Capello, when are going to stop blaming managers and look at the tools.

Capello is proven to be one of the best managers in history. He has won Champions League, League titles in Spain and Italy. He has no idea of tactics? His 94 Milan team completely nullified Cruyff's dream team and spanked them 4-0. If he can't sort this team out then its time to look forward to the next generation of players, who were not brought up to boot the ball forward and run after it whenever they are put under a bit of pressure.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Sven, McClaren, Capello, when are going to stop blaming managers and look at the tools.
> 
> Capello is proven to be one of the best managers in history. He has won Champions League, League titles in Spain and Italy. He has no idea of tactics? His 94 Milan team completely nullified Cruyff's dream team and spanked them 4-0. If he can't sort this team out then its time to look forward to the next generation of players, who were not brought up to boot the ball forward and run after it whenever they are put under a bit of pressure.


So would you say these "expert managers" like Jose,Fergie would make a fcuk up like that...doubt it.

Nobody had respect for Mclaren.....last world cup,look at the bench and Sven sitting there "super cool" when losing ?......FCUK THAT FOR A GAME OF SOLDIERS.

These guys play in the fastest,best league in the world,also champions league,of course thay know the big stage.

Plus these mangers play 40 odd games a season...international dont.

Scolari won the world cup...great manager...yes !!

Came to Chelsea,tactics fcuked up,no repsect from players.....off you go sunshine.

Managers need respect from players...now you think Fergie and Jose would have to earn that respect?.....NO imo......the aura of these guys would bring the best of them.

Would they win they world cup under them??....maybe,maybe not BUT i think they would go out giving 100% to the nation and team under that kind of manergerial material.

Look at what Shanks and Cloughy did....fear into the life of the players...but a healthly fear.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i dont think rooney prefers playing up top on his own its just we got no1 decent to partner him at united same with england but capello insists on playing a striker who doesnt score alongside him.we will go through to the knockouts dont think we will go much further tho


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

m14rky said:


> i dont think rooney prefers playing up top on his own its just we got no1 decent to partner him at united same with england but capello insists on playing a striker who doesnt score alongside him.we will go through to the knockouts dont think we will go much further tho


He does though mate,he was asked last week by Gabby....from the horses mouth.


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

lol glad im welsh and we aint in it..... unlucky guys


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

pea head said:


> He does though mate,he was asked last week by Gabby....from the horses mouth.


i think if u gave him the choice of playing up top for united alongside torres or up by himself i know what he would say.i think if i had to play up top with heskey id say i prefered being up top on my own.ive always said this as i see him alot for united when rooney is playing well theres no better when hes not he looks dogsh1t and u wonder what the fuss is about but all it takes is 1 goal then watch him go:thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

england will be coming home wed imo,the pressure to score a goal

will be too much.I think the opposition will put 11 men behind

the ball and play for draw,move on and regroup for the

euro's,wales v's england wohoo:thumb:

better to go out now,and save face! than go out against z germans.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Got form said:


> and if I had done so I certainly would not be impressed at being slagged off for booing what at best was a 5hite performance
> 
> how did he slag anyone off ffs?
> 
> your just repeating and writing whats in the media, get your own view on it dont just follow the sheep


good post.

least it shows he actually gives a fvck. some of the garbage written about rooney in the papers of late is ridiculous. he should tell the FA to stick the england team up their @rse


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dissing Capello is silly... pre emptive scapegoat seeking imo. I genuinely don't think the current crop of players stand a good chance of winning under any manager, even a good one like Capello.... the players may do well at club level but, as pointed out a few posts above, club football is 40+ games a season with ten months time for a squad to bond and gain understanding, whilst at international level it's just a few weeks spread throughout the year and never the same set of players each time they meet up. This makes international team building much more difficult than team building at a club.

Also, a team like Milan, Real, Roma or Juve have the best players to pick from all nationalities... a national side like England has just one, so for Capello he's actually managing probably the worst side he's ever managed.

In the case of international tournaments I actually think the smaller teams have one specific advantage over those from bigger footballing nations in that for a country like Algeria for example, the internatioanl squad is pretty much always going to be the same bunch of players as they just don't ahve that many good ones to pick, so while they might not be as good as the english, they almost certainly have a better collective understanding because they are always picked together... in england (and spain, italy, france etc) with more 'good' players to choose the squad always has a higher turnover of players so less collective understanding. I think this closes a lot of the ability gap between the sides.

Remember too that all the small teams at the world cup can't be that **** as they managed to qualify and beat plenty of other teams to get there... i think in the minds of particularly the english there's the idea that because they are small nations they must be sh!t, and i think there's an overconfidence in the minds of a lot of the england players... then when they start to find it hard they need to suddenly think about it all differently and they get edgy and suddenly feel the pressure.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

pea head said:


> So would you say these "expert managers" like Jose,Fergie would make a fcuk up like that...doubt it.
> 
> Nobody had respect for Mclaren.....last world cup,look at the bench and Sven sitting there "super cool" when losing ?......FCUK THAT FOR A GAME OF SOLDIERS.
> 
> ...


Capello is on the same level as Ferguson and Mourinho, elite world class managers who have won multiple league titles and European trophies in different leagues. Capello has won league titles with 4 different clubs in Italy and Spain, at a time when they were the best leagues in the world. If they dont respect Capello what makes you think they would respect Mourinho?

And players such as Lampard, Gerrard, Terry shouldn't need a manager to tell them to give 100%, that is the minimum requirement that goes without saying.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

OK...good points made......but...WOULD YOU PLAY GERRARD LEFT MIDFIELD AND NOT EVEN GIVE JOE COLE A SNIFF ?

Now if he learns from that....fair play,well done...go on lad...but surely even a pub team gaffer wouldnt of dreamed of that for two games.....a nation of 30m fans cannot be wrong...can they?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> OK...good points made......but...*WOULD YOU PLAY GERRARD LEFT MIDFIELD AND NOT EVEN GIVE JOE COLE A SNIFF ?*
> 
> Now if he learns from that....fair play,well done...go on lad...but surely even a pub team gaffer wouldnt of dreamed of that for two games.....a nation of 30m fans cannot be wrong...can they?


Probably not no... but then to be fair we don't know what's happening in training, it might have been tried and not appear to have worked.

I would be very surprised though if Capello doesn't make changes... and a bit disappointed also if he doesn't. I've actually followed him a lot having lived back and forth between the UK and Italy, and certainly when at Milan, Juve and Roma, he would normally make changes if a tactic or putting a player in a specific position didn't work after a few games of trying it.

Am certainly expecting to see Gerrard in a different position. Would love to see Cole get a go too... and I think we miss the option of Walcots pace.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lets look at this in a different light....

we are unbeaten

when we win on wednesday and the USA draw we will end up top of the group

what more could we want

:tongue:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Probably not no... but then to be fair we don't know what's happening in training, it might have been tried and not appear to have worked.
> 
> I would be very surprised though if Capello doesn't make changes... and a bit disappointed also if he doesn't. I've actually followed him a lot having lived back and forth between the UK and Italy, and certainly when at Milan, Juve and Roma, he would normally make changes if a tactic or putting a player in a specific position didn't work after a few games of trying it.
> 
> Am certainly expecting to see Gerrard in a different position. Would love to see Cole get a go too... and I think we miss the option of Walcots pace.


Looks like we as a nation are just sick of seeing things that COULD be changed but didnt...if they were all in there natural places and didnt do well then we would have to hold our hands up.....just seems common sense hasn't prevailed....yet.

However though...no excuse for Englands performance....only seem to be up for the big games but its these games that need taking by the scruff of the neck and setting an example.

:cursing:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

its that new ball. its too round


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Capello says he picks the team based on what they do in training but these players all know each others weakness's and play against each other week in week out in the league.

A World Cup match is totally different matter,some players can't handle and produce their training ground form on match days and i would say some players are lazy trainers but come alive during a match.

How we can have played 180 minutes of sh1te football without putting J.Cole on is beyond me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> Looks like we as a nation are just sick of seeing things that COULD be changed but didnt...if they were all in there natural places and didnt do well then we would have to hold our hands up.....just seems common sense hasn't prevailed....yet.
> 
> However though...no excuse for Englands performance....only seem to be up for the big games but its these games that need taking by the scruff of the neck and setting an example.
> 
> :cursing:


I agree, but we'll see... they might still get it together. Performed poorly but not out of it yet... and as northern guy says, at least we qualified (easily) and are as yet undefeated... more than can be said for the tournament favourites Spain and not that long ago winners and runners up last time France.

Not total gloom just yet


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

At least Italy are just as shit :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just been reading a report on NOTW,its seems the players are fustrated with Fab,saying hes unapproachable,even ignores them,Roo acting like a prima donna blaming everybody else....who knows how much truth is in this but from whats happened so far wouldnt surprise me in the least.

They talk about player power....lets see the lads go in together and confront Capello about this joke 442,its won us nothing for 40yrs...lets see if the players can get where thet feel suited...that way i have massive faith in the team...but not like this..its painful.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pea head said:


> Just been reading a report on NOTW,its seems the players are fustrated with Fab,saying hes unapproachable,even ignores them,*Roo acting like a prima donna blaming everybody else*....who knows how much truth is in this but from whats happened so far wouldnt surprise me in the least.
> 
> They talk about player power....lets see the lads go in together and confront Capello about this joke 442,its won us nothing for 40yrs...lets see if the players can get where thet feel suited...that way i have massive faith in the team...but not like this..its painful.


I honestly think thats an absolute load of bollocks. the papers just want their 'big tournament failure man united player scapegoat'. job done


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> At least Italy are just as shit :thumb:


Italian clubs to do well in european club competitions next season though... afterall, the national team will probably come home early so the top players get a good rest and nice long summer :lol:

Too early to decide who i think is favourite and make a prediction... will post back on 12th july with my suggestion


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I honestly think thats an absolute load of bollocks. the papers just want their 'big tournament failure man united player scapegoat'. job done


Maybe mate,but as a Utd fan i understand you defending him just like i always do with JT....but come on mate,hes still like a fcuking spoilt brat who needs taking in a corner and kicking in sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Reinstate JT as captain. He proved in today's press conference that he is the best man to lead the team. Speaks volumes that out of everyone he came out and spoke on behalf of the team rather than Gerrard.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

capello shot himself in the foot saying he picks players based on recent form so with no rio,carragher or king its a choice between upson or dawson to partner terry it should be dawson all day long but bet ur bottom doller he will pick that waste of space upson who hasnt played well all season


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> Reinstate JT as captain. He proved in today's press conference that he is the best man to lead the team. Speaks volumes that out of everyone he came out and spoke on behalf of the team rather than Gerrard.


Just won the double and all you heard was "theres only one England captain" from the stands.

Fabio does not have the English blood for our passion !!!!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

pea head said:


> Maybe mate,but as a Utd fan i understand you defending him just like i always do with JT....but come on mate,hes still like a fcuking spoilt brat who needs taking in a corner and kicking in sometimes.


they all need taking down a peg or two not just rooney


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Useless bastards


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

A few pages back people offered their starting line-ups for Wednesday, so thought I'd offer mine...

James

Johnson, Dawson, Terry, A.Cole

Lennon, Gerrard, Barry, J.Cole

Crouch, Defoe

If Rooney played I'd change to 4-5-1.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Could be worse....just flick Sky Sports News on and listen to the French squad.

Fcuk em anyway....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pea head said:


> Maybe mate,but as a Utd fan i understand you defending him just like i always do with JT....but come on mate,hes still like a fcuking spoilt brat who needs taking in a corner and kicking in sometimes.


hes always had tantrums on the pitch though so its nothing new. when the team is winning its 'english bulldog spirit and he wouldnt be the same player without it', when we lose hes a 'spoilt brat who thinks hes untouchable'


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Just been reading a report on NOTW,its seems the players are fustrated with Fab,saying hes unapproachable,even ignores them,Roo acting like a prima donna blaming everybody else....who knows how much truth is in this but from whats happened so far wouldnt surprise me in the least.
> 
> They talk about player power....lets see the lads go in together and confront Capello about this joke 442,its won us nothing for 40yrs...lets see if the players can get where thet feel suited...that way i have massive faith in the team...but not like this..its painful.


if you listen to the john terry on talksport from earlier today he basically in a nutshell blames the players and says that fabio is approachable and that they have gone to him in the past and suggested things to him

i can definately see rooney being like that(and i am a rooney fan)

the tactics etc is how we got to the tournament, it worked then, best record of any team in qualification,something has happened since qualification and pre tournament in austria, weather thats the jt thing and that there is a split in the camp,fabio is too regimeneted i dont know but something has happened

dont you agree fellas???

i know the camp is very strict, no wifes/gf's, no playstation everyone has to sit at the table while eating and cant leave until everyone is finished etc etc

i dont thing that group of players arent the sort of people who like to be in boot camp, people like the germans pehaps would like to live like that for 5 weeks but not people like rooney,crouch,cole etc

but then 4 years ago sven was paid off because he was to relaxed and they blamed him for englands exit, now its to extreme the other way, they need to get the balance right

in qualification the group are only together for 5/7 days at a time but now they are in it for the long haul and the players are being affected.

ancelotti,scolari,mourniho,fabio,mclaren... none of them played j cole on a regular basis, im not saying thats right but its fact

sven was the only manager to play him left with a.cole left back, but then he couldnt solve the lampard gerrard problem

at least our players arent coming home individually yet(ala france)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> hes always had tantrums on the pitch though so its nothing new. when the team is winning its 'english bulldog spirit and he wouldnt be the same player without it', when we lose hes a 'spoilt brat who thinks hes untouchable'


Yes but thats true....what was the excuse for his dire performance?....every time he got the ball he lost it.......near the fcuking centre circle not even up front....same with our fat frank...WTF is going on?

I dont want to slate Roo mate as we all know on form this lad is an absolute genius...why didnt he stay up front and wait for the ball ?

Good too see JT talk to the press,they have to go in get things across.

Looks like the big teams have lost the plot so far.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

honestly dont know mate, we couldnt string two passes together. no one could control it nevermind do anything with it with rooney being one of the worst. the balls been mentioned a few times but messi and ronaldo didnt seem to have too many problems with it...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Had to be Terry, not Gerrard didn't it. Speaks volume.

I don't blame Capello. Not one iota. He's working with what he's got. He's a quality manager and England looked like a dangerous team when qualifying. The team are just exhausted. Rooney got rushed back by Ferguson for Champion's league and hasn't been the same. Lampard and Gerrard have both had exhausting seasons. James has been with a team that almost went out of existence. How can you expect players to go through the washer and still perform.

To be honest, they look like they don't want to be there (part from Lennon). Even italy today, who played rubbish, looked like they cared more. If they don't like Capello's attitude they should confront him rather than acting like a lot of sulky teenagers


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Doesn't anyone remember ...................... ?

When Sven was managing and DID NOT play 4-4-2, he was widely criticized because at the time everyone was saying "that's what England players know how to play". Did they forget? This mess ain't about Capello - he's been a winner everywhere he's been. It's about the players.

This is the same group of players that choked and FAILED TO QUALIFY for 2008 Euros? WTF did anyone expect? At the moment, they're still chokers.

Also, is there any other team in the competition that could / would expect to win anything with Emile Heskey up front? In fact, is there any other team in the competition that would pick Heskey instead of Defoe? Unlikely at best.

But I'm still dreaming ..................


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

maybe we aint that bad .:confused1:kiwi around 90ty rating in world drew with italy and should have won but the ref:lol: gave a soft pen and italy are in same boat as us ,next game win or :cursingut , england had better win or my 3 boys will be ****ed ps they are 6, :bounce: 8 and the 12 :innocent:year old is sensible unlike me and me 2 :bounce:youngest lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Had to be Terry, not Gerrard didn't it. Speaks volume.
> 
> I don't blame Capello. Not one iota. He's working with what he's got. He's a quality manager and England looked like a dangerous team when
> 
> *To be honest, they look like they don't want to be there* (part from Lennon). Even italy today, who played rubbish, looked like they cared more. If they don't like Capello's attitude they should confront him rather than acting like a lot of sulky teenagers


this is always the case,after pierce gascoine linneker and co,

there seems to be no pride in the players,its all about there fvkin clubs

now,well they need to realise that club football is club

football,and world class players do it for there countries.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

there is a 'clear the air' team meeting tonight

hopefully that will solve the problem but to me that says that the players and fabio arent reading from the same page

but if it does finish with england coming home on thursday and fabio either resigning or getting sacked then it will prove that our players in this country are a bunch of overpaid w*nkers that have no respect for the fans or the national team.

fabio hasnt failed ANYWHERE else and it will prove what our players really think about playing for there country


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

So Fabio is doing well then according some on here....maybe after this meeting....but not before.

I couldnt give a flying about what he did in qualification,means sh1t now the big stage is here.....hes fcuked up so far...simple as,stop defending him....and why ?......Because even Shearer,Lineker,Hansen....and many alike know this,its ok saying such n such talks bollocks....not when these guys have been there at the highest level......Lets get Andy Grey on board and ask him

Do it get a buzz from slating Capello?....hell no,i want him stay and do the best he can for us but that so far is down to him,the lads performances have proved this.Gerrard left FFS...Cole not even a warm up....hmm ok.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

pea head said:


> So Fabio is doing well then according some on here....maybe after this meeting....but not before.
> 
> I couldnt give a flying about what he did in qualification,means sh1t now the big stage is here.....hes fcuked up so far...simple as,stop defending him....and why ?......Because even Shearer,Lineker,Hansen....and many alike know this,its ok saying such n such talks bollocks....not when these guys have been there at the highest level......Lets get Andy Grey on board and ask him
> 
> Do it get a buzz from slating Capello?....hell no,i want him stay and do the best he can for us but that so far is down to him,the lads performances have proved this.Gerrard left FFS...Cole not even a warm up....hmm ok.


said on bbc that souces in the camp are saying if england fail to get out of the group capello will resign not at 5million a year for 4 years he wont


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

m14rky said:


> said on bbc that souces in the camp are saying if england fail to get out of the group capello will resign not at 5million a year for 4 years he wont


Just heard it mate,we HAVE to get through this group.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Didn't it say they expect him to resign, not that he will.

Harry Redknapp for England manager. Fvck Spurs :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

lads he will resign if we fail to get out of this group with out shadow of a doubt


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

we will get out of the group i have faith.cant see him resigning unless hes paid off u would have to be an idiot to walk away when u have a contract for £20 million


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

m14rky said:


> we will get out of the group i have faith.cant see him resigning unless hes paid off u would have to be an idiot to walk away when u have a contract for £20 million


Money wont play any part in this if we lose,the media,nation and even the players alike will drive him to leave.

Either that or some daft fcuker will have a red dot on him.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

pea head said:


> Money wont play any part in this if we lose,the media,nation and even the players alike will drive him to leave.
> 
> Either that or some daft fcuker will have a red dot on him.


he will get paid off like 50% of his wages like rafa did he wont walk away without being paid i think if we dont get to the semis at least he should walk away as that would be failure.if im being harsh if we dont win it its a failure as our team is as good as the big boys


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

he will just get paid off just like sven


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

He's on 6 million, not 5 

No use blaming the manager, as scz said, same tools were responsible for not qualifying for Euro's in 2008

Why blame Capello about playing Gerrard on left, worked like a charm during qualification, if

he'd gone 4-5-1 and we'd of got stuffed everyone would of said why didn't we play as we

did in qualification.

Why would Capello change a winning system??

So many experts, so little sense.

I believe the main problem is the spirit in the team, a mix of players not getting on for whatever

reason, possibly because Capello's regime is to strict for such a length of time, maybe works

for short periods as in qualification, but the players have now been under Capello's Headmaster

regime for 5 weeks, no wags will be doing there nuts in by now, literally :lol:

Let them have a sh4g before wednesdays game and I'm sure they'll be fine 

Just heard OXO are bringing out a new cube, its white with red crosses on all sides

There calling it "the laughing stock" :lol:


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

news flash rooney cant play cos hes caught his bollox on a nail getting out the team bath....OOOOOh pain !


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> He's on 6 million, not 5
> 
> No use blaming the manager, as scz said, same tools were responsible for not qualifying for Euro's in 2008
> 
> ...


As it says in bold mate...qualification....last two games werent that,oh and what about the Japan game?

Players have to take responsibility....but the buck stops with Fab im afraid.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> He's on 6 million, not 5
> 
> No use blaming the manager, as scz said, same tools were responsible for not qualifying for Euro's in 2008
> 
> ...


very good very good.

agree about fabio though

i personally think it is abit of everything from the regime that they have been living under and jt's antics etc

what we have to remember is they have been there 2 weeks, if they were to go all the way then they still have three weeks to go, if the atmosphere is that much of a problem then they have no chance and might aswell come home now


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pea head said:


> As it says in bold mate...qualification....last two games werent that,oh and what about the Japan game?
> 
> Players have to take responsibility....*but the buck stops with Fab im afraid.*


So capello's team talk before Saturdays sh1te was

Go out there, lose possesion as soon as possible, show no passion, mis control

nearly every ball to you (Rooney did this brilliantly), pass to each other only when

you have a square ball or a backwards ball on, otherwise pass to opposing players.

Cmon mate, once over the line players have the power to play well or play sh1te

and ours aren't playing very well atm, it shouldn't really matter THAT much what

system, what position etc. If they are committed and passionate, plus skillful,

they will play well wherever/whatever they play. Positions and systems don't make you

miscontrol the ball, put passes astray etc.

Respect your opinion Pea but in this case your off the mark


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got form said:


> very good very good.
> 
> agree about fabio though
> 
> ...


They've been away for nearly 5 weeks now, poor little cherubs:laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> So capello's team talk before Saturdays sh1te was
> 
> Go out there, lose possesion as soon as possible, show no passion, mis control
> 
> ...


Well 30million of us have an opinion,a lot seem like this.....tbh mate,im praying im wrong.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Well 30million of us have an opinion,a lot seem like this.....tbh mate,im praying im wrong.


i think we are all praying in one way or another

and if we're not then we fvcking well should be


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

was loving JT's sly hint at playing joe cole


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Could be worse, look at France :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

tahir said:


> was loving JT's sly hint at playing joe cole


i wouldnt say sly more like blatant


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I the fans will be completly different come kick off on Wednesday.

They've made it quite clear what they (and many off us!) thought, the players and staff got the message, and should react and play like everyone knows they can.

John Terry's press conference was good today, a lot of honesty and didn't really [email protected] about with his words. Maybe the teams was of saying to the fans "ok, we hear you, now get behind us please!"

Come 3.00 Wednesday the St Georges Crosses will cover the stadium and the best travelling fans in the world will once again come up trumps, lets hope the players do the same!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

all the excuses will be in place by 3 o'clock wed.

i think they should all fvk up and just get big W


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

mal said:


> all the excuses will be in place by 3 o'clock wed.
> 
> i think they should all fvk up and just get big W


How are wales doing in the world cup mate ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Baz R said:


> How are wales doing in the world cup mate ?


shut up


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

No need to get sheepy mate haha


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.theonion.com/video/soccer-officially-announces-it-is-gay,17603/


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

only one thing better than watching engerrland getting humbled by minnows............ listening to their fans bitch about whos fault it is

to be honest its nones fault but your own, england are nowhere near good enough to win a world cup, individually you have some great players but seriously......

and before you all come back with where are scotland, wales ireland etc, we know we wont win the bloody world cup but you lot seem to be struck down with the same delusions of grandeur as this bloke.....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ronaldo rampant then, what a player


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Portugal looking a classy outfit today,enjoyable game to watch.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Baz R said:


> No need to get sheepy mate haha


i lol'd


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

at the end of the day it can't be a co-incidence we haven't won the world cup since 66 but suddenly we're poor?

to be fair I thought we'd draw against USA, hump one of the other two and scrape past the other, finishing the group top


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not a coincidence it is clearly due to our youth system and the way football is taught. We have the population and the money behind it to win so something is going wrong with the teaching and/or the amount of kids able/willing to get into the game.

Edit: We'd prob win the Fifa 2010 world cup on xbox 360 though since Americans don't really play football


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

It's only a game guys, would be nice to see england do well, but in the end its just a game of football, doesnt really matter.

100K a week and these so called 'mega stars' with celebrity status get outplayed by algeria who have players in the second division playing for their national side.

The whole thing is just hyped up by the papers, the whole ashley/cheryl cole saga, the whole john terry saga, the whole beckham saga. It's all just one big story and tries to get more and more attention into football.

Sadly it's a pretty poor game and we have pretty poor players who get paid way too much and only get this money due to the moronic sheep public lapping up all the media which creates so much of a frenzy towards football.

A bunch of 'jordans' running around on the field.

Watch some proper sportsmen, the rugby lads or better still, some proper athletes... at the LONDON OLYMPICS IN 2012

Have to say that i dont really like to fall into the category of the type of man that likes football, dont mind watching my team play (even though they are sh1t) but national pride etc. But i am really looking forward to the olympic games in london in 2012. Will be fuking amazing!

Biggest sporting event in the world coming to london in 2012... dont worry bout the football guys, we will all enjoy the olympics:thumb:

And we might win the rugby world cup as well, like we did 6 years ago! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

does this mean all the wee flags are coming off the back windows of the Focus then Cvntos??lol


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Terry is waking up with a horses head in the bed 

http://www.itv.com/sport/football/fifaworldcup/news/capellolaysdownthelawtoterry/


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

spain looking strong,nice goals.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh, noticed that clown laughing at their opening game and how great england are has gone a bit quiet...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i bet england do the same wed,teams seem to be pulling there fingers

out now,when it counts.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we all seem to be forgetting that to be fair the Algerian players and coach did exactly what they had to do, double-team Rooney (so to speak) and effectively take him out of the game, they also didn't give England any time at all on the ball

worked well


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

davetherave said:


> we all seem to be forgetting that to be fair the Algerian players and coach did exactly what they had to do, double-team Rooney (so to speak) and effectively take him out of the game, *they also didn't give England any time at all on the ball*
> 
> worked well


This is top flight football, of course they wont give the opposition any time on the ball. Thats the whole point.

They closed our lazy players down. It's almost like the players are sort of saying 'right im lampard, ive got the ball now, so because im lampard and earn more than you, let me be free for 5 seconds so i can move and then pass it and then let the person i pass it to be free as well'.

Not gonna happen. Our lazy players dont close anyone down in midfield, they dont run into space and they expect balls to come to them.

The algerians were running all over the place, closing down the english midfield (which was a pile of sh1t) and because the english players dont want to work hard, the algerians ended up with lots more space...our players need to earn their fuking money. They need to get on that pitch and run! The need to keep running and running on that pitch until their feet bleed! They need to close down balls in midfield and not rely on long balls to crap strikers like heskey or crouch who are really not suited to top flight international football, totally sub par.

Heskey has missed some absolute sitters. But the country goes 'oh he played well, cos he set up a goal', any other country and hed get swapped straight away. But because its england we leave him on, take him off or better still, move him into holding midfield position as hes our best player when he plays that role! Hes a striker, hes there to score goals, he cant shoot for sh1t.

England plays as if we expect to be given lots of time on the ball, then when we get chased around and lose posession, we start passing it backwards and resort to the 'long ball' game. Load of crap.

They are a bunch of lazy overpaid fakes. They dont want to run into space, they dont want to close anyone down and they almost expect other teams to be afraid of them due to the massive amount of salary and media attention they have. Not gonna work. Rooney is getting chased off the ball all the time, closed down all the time.

If a player is great, has all the skills, he will be able to deal with getting closed down.

Christiano ronaldo is being closed down all the time, he deals with it. He runs, he passes, he runs into space, he is not lazy. He works for his success. Rooney is expecting everyone around him to perform, for crying out loud you overpaid little lazy tw*t, run into space and close people down, start playmaking, start working hard instead of expecting service!!

The players rely on their celebrity status (due to the way football is in this country) and expect things to go their way. They cant work.

Thats the sad fact thesedays.

I think heskey should go as centre midfield and we should have a 4, 6, 0. Formation.

We have no decent strikers at all, our midfield is crap and cant close balls down or pass the ball properly or run into space to create chances.

So flood the midfield with rooney and heskey as well, heskey should play as a holding centre and defensive midfielder (hes v good at tackling and is perfectly suited to that role) and rooney should play as attacking midfielder.

If we have 6 in midfield then at least the players wont have to run into space etc cos they will outnumber the oppositions midfield, so they can carry on being lazy.

We wont miss anything from having no one upfront, because our strikers are a pile of crap. No one can finish the ball, no one in midfield can pass it to the strikers cos theyre too lazy to RUN and no one can connect to a 'long ball' to head it into goal. So take the strikers out and flood the midfield, at least we might hold more posession and create more chances.

With rooney, lampard and gerrard all running up to try and score, heskey staying back as a defensive midfielder and holding player whilst being able to get a few decent passes in (which hes actually good for!).

Usa passed the ball better than england in midfield. Algeria totally destroyed us in midfield!! Says it all really.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:cursing:i always want england to win tho am northern ireland through and through i just dont know why they cant kick into gear , the players are good enough the fans are great so much expectation surrounding england and when it gets down to it too many lose there bottle


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

i just pray we win ,, :beer:

gonna be a nervous day tomorrow,


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

*VICTORY** BELIEVE..*


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

All the small teams this world cup have much more of a plan this world cup. Get all their men behind the ball when the opposition have it and then counter attack and hope for a lucky goal. See Switzerland, Greece, Algeria, Serbia, New Zealand, North Korea etc etc etc. When there's 10+ players in the 18 yard box it's gonna be hard to score, whether you're me or Wayne Rooney


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

BritBB posts are always spot-on.

Am i right in thinking, that if we beat Solvenia tommorow, we play Germany next?

Lads, u better 'call it a day' right fvcking now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

could be worse, could be the Frence!

I recon we would have a good go against Germany. Its just one of those fixtures. hard game, but i think a few fingers would be withdrawn from a few cavities.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

b4rmy said:


> BritBB posts are always spot-on.
> 
> Am i right in thinking, that if we beat Solvenia tommorow, we play Germany next?
> 
> Lads, u better 'call it a day' right fvcking now.


Depends how well USA do ,if we score more in our game we will top the group.

Saing that,we're about as good as the French and look how good they're doing


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Britbb said:


> I think heskey should go as centre midfield and we should have a* 4, 6, 0*. Formation.
> 
> .


That made me smile, and reps for the post........as far as i can see the players have let the manager and English fans down so far. One more game to drag something back, and who would put money on England winning?? and really they would need to win 2 now for something good to be said.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

As for Capelo, he nearly exploded at times in that last game, what more could he have done, and if putting one player on (Joe Cole, fed up of hearing that one already) meant that all of a sudden all the other players turned up then nothing great in that.<o></o>

<o></o>

I've come accustomed to England underachieving at the World/Euro's and this time no big surprise&#8230;&#8230;.<o></o>

<o> </o>

After all that, I shall be supporting the game tomorrow, with an afternoon off , down the pub with me mates&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I hope the players do themselves justice but if they don't then another time another year :beer: we need to learn.

Being an England football fan is never easy.......

<o> </o>


----------



## NEANDERTHAL (Aug 4, 2009)

Gerrard after the game "this was their world cup final". Yea ok, I'm sure Algeria (beaten semi-finalists in ACN) were stoked as **** to play a team that didn't even make euro 08 and are the international equivalent of Everton.

I can't ****ing wait for England to go out, be it Wedneday or in the QFs at the latest, so I can sit back and enjoy some great football from teams that actually play it properly without some plastic fans trying to ruin it with their unfounded hype and horse**** "get behind our boys" rhetoric (as seen in this thread)

WORST fans

WORST media

Undeservedly arrogant and ****ty players.

**** off home. and **** james corden too.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

NEANDERTHAL said:


> Gerrard after the game "this was their world cup final". Yea ok, I'm sure Algeria (beaten semi-finalists in ACN) were stoked as **** to play a team that didn't even make euro 08 and are the international equivalent of Everton.
> 
> I can't ****ing wait for England to go out, be it Wedneday or in the QFs at the latest, so I can sit back and enjoy some great football from teams that actually play it properly without some plastic fans trying to ruin it with their unfounded hype and horse**** "get behind our boys" rhetoric (as seen in this thread)
> 
> ...


i wonder where your from fpml,no ones bothered what you think

fvkin trash.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i need them to score more goals before they get sent home...daughter getting £20 back from currys for every goal they score during the world cup....she bought 2 new plasma tvs...so she gets a tenner back per telly per goal..and so far all shes getting is a lowsy 20 bucks!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

NEANDERTHAL said:


> Gerrard after the game "this was their world cup final". Yea ok, I'm sure Algeria (beaten semi-finalists in ACN) were stoked as **** to play a team that didn't even make euro 08 and are the international equivalent of Everton.
> 
> I can't ****ing wait for England to go out, be it Wedneday or in the QFs at the latest, so I can sit back and enjoy some great football from teams that actually play it properly without some plastic fans trying to ruin it with their unfounded hype and horse**** "get behind our boys" rhetoric (as seen in this thread)
> 
> ...


now your talkin


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

NEANDERTHAL said:


> Gerrard after the game "this was their world cup final". Yea ok, I'm sure Algeria (beaten semi-finalists in ACN) were stoked as **** to play a team that didn't even make euro 08 and are the international equivalent of Everton.
> 
> I can't ****ing wait for England to go out, be it Wedneday or in the QFs at the latest, so I can sit back and enjoy some great football from teams that actually play it properly without some plastic fans trying to ruin it with their unfounded hype and horse**** "get behind our boys" rhetoric (as seen in this thread)
> 
> ...


u mad?


----------

